# Sex rank



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Do you believe in sex rank? The idea that in a fairly fine-grained way you can order people's desirability. That there are "7's, 10's, 3's". 

I'm not questioning whether on average there are some people that are generally more attractive than others, but whether it is a pretty well defined and generally-agreed upon raking for overall desirability.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Whether one believes in it or not is immaterial. It exists. When the woman I want outranks me, that limits my options, if I even have any.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I don't believe in sex rank per se but I do know that each person weighs qualities of attraction differently. The qualities I might find attractive, or 10s in regard to sex rank, another woman would see as a 3. 

So yes, for me personally there is a list of well defined traits I find desirable. Are those traits desirable for another woman? Maybe yes, maybe no. 

Eta: Do the traits I find attractive limit the kind of guy I'd desire? Yes. Does that mean those guys I don't desire have a lower 'number' than me? No. They may be considered a stud with the right woman.

Sent from mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Only if you are an ******* who only cares about sex.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Lila said:


> I don't believe in sex rank


Hah. That's because you rank high. I read your threads. :wink2:


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> Hah. That's because you rank high. I read your threads. :wink2:


??? I think you might have me confused with someone else Blue. Honest to God, I'm a really very average looking woman. 

Sent from mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Lila said:


> ??? I think you might have me confused with someone else Blue. Honest to God, I'm a really very average looking woman.
> 
> Sent from mobile using Tapatalk


You are hot where it really counts. Your brain is amazing.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I think sex ranking works for people between the age 18 - 35 (and still single), after which I believe most people get older/wiser and have little time for such silliness. Plus, when you get to my age, any ranking one may have had takes a precipitous decline. 

I love my wife very much, but she is not 28 any longer (age when I met her) and I'm not 30. But, I don't need to rank her to love her and I believe she does not rank me to care for me as well. 

Our years/decades of shared experiences (the highs and lows) supersedes ranking or comparing each other to those around us. There are plenty of people far more attractive than either of us, but we have each other and that really is all that matters to us. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't do the number grade/ranking, I operate more on a pass-fail system. 

Like the amusement park rides, you can get on as long as you are at least this hot.

EDIT-Are you asking whether these rankings are an objective standard? As in, a woman who I rank as a 7 would be a 7 for some other guy?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Honestly never heard of this whole sex rank concept until I came to TAM.

IDK, hard to say when I assume everyone has their own ranking system in what makes someone attractive. What I may find physically attractive in a woman, the next guy (or gal) may not. Plus, what I may consider to be physically attractive at first could change very drastically in one direction or another based on other characteristics. 

I am sure that sex rank does occur in some manner or the other. How big a role it plays I guess depends from person to person.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I agree with Lila. Attraction is far too subjective for an arbitrary rank to be useful in the real world. If we all had a rank that everyone believed in and literally wore that rank on our sleeve as we walked around, then yes it would be useful. 

In fact there was a study done a while back (saw it on Youtube) where researchers took 20 random men an women, glued a number to their foreheads so that the person couldn't see their own number, and told them to pair off with someone of the highest number possible. Magically, the 9's and 10's found each other almost immediately, but when a 2 tried to pair off with an 8, the 2 was rejected out of hand. After a few minutes, you only had the 1,2,3,4 people wandering around competing for scraps.

Is there an element of that at play in the real world? Sure. Hot people find each other pretty often, but it's not as cut and dry as what the experiment would lead you to believe.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Joey2k said:


> *Like the amusement park rides*, you can get on as long as you are at least this hot.


You must be at least 48inches to ride this attraction lol.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Joey2k said:


> I don't do the number grade/ranking, I operate more on a pass-fail system.
> 
> Like the amusement park rides, you can get on as long as you are at least this hot.


Lol. Everyone has their own standards! 😁

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

NobodySpecial said:


> You are hot where it really counts. Your brain is amazing.


That's very sweet of you to say. I was catching up on my Nerdfitness.com forums when I read your post. Made me lol. Perfect timing.  

Sent from mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I think @Fozzy and @EllisRedding are right on the money, it really is subjective. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

NobodySpecial said:


> You are hot where it really counts. Your brain is amazing.


I thought I was smart. Lila just blows me away.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> You must be at least 48inches to ride this attraction lol.


I require 7 inches. Oh wait, are we talking about height? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Ikaika said:


> I think @Fozzy and @EllisRedding are right on the money, it really is subjective.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hey!!! What about me?

Sent from mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

https://heartiste.wordpress.com/2009/03/31/results-from-the-female-beauty-rankings/


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> I require 7 inches. Oh wait, are we talking about height?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Lila said:


> Hey!!! What about me?
> 
> Sent from mobile using Tapatalk




You too. Yes, I agree with and all others, who see this as purely subjective. But I do have a man crush for @Fozzy and @EllisRedding :grin2:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Ikaika said:


> You too. Yes, I agree with and all others, who see this as purely subjective. But I do have a man crush for @Fozzy and @EllisRedding :grin2:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerClown (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I think when we are single and wanting a partner (for a relationship or for sex or for both), we rank other people as to how attractive we find them, how appropriate they are for a partner, and other parameters.

This would be more in line with a pro's and con's list than a number ranking, for me anyway.

The way anyone else would rank any particular person has nothing to do with me.

So the sex ranking system presented by the PUA/RP crowd is nonsense, IMO.

However, each individual guy who is in that crowd and every other guy who isn't in that crowd, I believe has a personal ranking system just like I have.

It is called your "personal preferences", and everyone has them. There's nothing wrong with this, and people should pay attention to who they feel attraction for because this will help them find partners who are also attracted to them. Mutual attraction should be the goal, IMO. But you only know who you are attracted to first, that's how you narrow down to the ones who are also attracted to you.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I think when we are single and wanting a partner (for a relationship or for sex or for both), we rank other people as to how attractive we find them, how appropriate they are for a partner, and other parameters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What she said, exactly. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Sex rank? Never heard of it but it sounds superficial to me.


----------

